# car insurance



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

i'm buying a car now - is there any particular car insurance company worth looking at? ADNIC? AXA?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Look at a few to compare rates. Also check whether Oman is included (if you think you may need it as it is hassle later if you need to buy Oman insurance separately IMO).
I have used several different car insurance companies and made claims without issues. e.g. local names and Royal & Sun Alliance. Currently with Axa, mainly because it was arranged through the dealer when I got the car and I have stuck with them ever since.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello dzey,

I can recommend RSA.

www.rsadirect.ae


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

RSA or AXA.
If third party be sure to take RSA's recovery option for 50aed extra!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

dzey said:


> i'm buying a car now - is there any particular car insurance company worth looking at? ADNIC? AXA?


i have lived in abu long long time, have used a few over the time, but the best in case of claims etc is Axa.


----------

